# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Exhibitions and Collections Manager - W.H. Stark House - Orange, Texas

## JasonO

http://jobs.aaslh.org/jobs/7885328/exhibitions-and-collections-manager

Exhibitions and Collections Manager
Nelda C. and H.J. Lutcher Stark Foundation
[COLOR=#333333 !important]Are you looking for a position that combines design, writing and collections management in one? The W.H. Stark House in Orange, Texas is looking for an Exhibitions and Collections Manager. The ideal candidate will continue an innovative exhibitions program utilizing the Carriage House second floor and a unique Tower Room space while also overseeing the management of the collection.
Orange, Texas is near the intersection of the Gulf Coast and the Texas/Louisiana border. You will enjoy Cajun influence, the beauty of the Gulf of Mexico, warm weather almost all year long and a very friendly citizenry.
The Exhibitions and Collections Manager will design, implement and install exhibits in the Tower Room in the Main House and on the second floor of the Carriage House in conjunction with the two other full-time professional staff at The W.H. Stark House and in consultation with the Exhibition Designer and Manager at the Stark Museum of Art. The Exhibitions and Collections Manager is also responsible for all collections care, monitoring, collections database management, and other collections related responsibilities in consultation with the Collections Manager/Registrar at the Stark Museum of Art.
Job description available at: http://starkculturalvenues.org/whstarkhouse/careers
*Application Process*: To apply, please send cover letter, resume and contact information for three references to swester@starkfoundation.org. Please include 1  2 non-returnable pages of design samples with materials. Please put Exhibitions and Collections Manager as subject line.



Qualified candidates must have experience in both exhibitions development and collections care and proficiency in design programs and collections management systems. Minimum of a BA in Public History, American History, American Studies, Museum Studies or related discipline with 5  7 years experience or an MA in a related discipline with 2 -3 years experience.  Good communication skills, ability to work alone and in a team, hands-on work ethic, and positive, can-do attitude a must.



NOTES:

Additional Salary Information: DOE; benefits include medical, dental and life insurances, defined benefit retirement plan and 403(b), paid vacation, holidays and sick leave.




[/COLOR]

----------

